# MP Of The Year



## Topgun (12 Jan 2010)

Does anyone know when they choose MP of the year?


----------



## garb811 (13 Jan 2010)

Around now, why? You up for it?


----------



## 043 (13 Jan 2010)

Your kidding right?


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2010)

If it is real, this is the first time I've heard of it.

I couldn't come up with anything utilizing my googlefu either.


----------



## kkwd (14 Jan 2010)

It must be real, and super secret.


----------



## BlueJingo (14 Jan 2010)

It does sound very exciting, looking forward to reading the results from the CFPM website!


----------



## armyvern (14 Jan 2010)

kkwd said:
			
		

> It must be real, and super secret.



I wasn't kidding. I've NEVER heard of "the MP of the year" ... until this thread.

Did you find those certs on google? I really did google to see what I could find to see if this award did exist ... and found nothing.

If you didn't find those certs on google ... do the owners of them know you've got them (their names) posted on the internet [Just wondering about PERSEC you know]? Perhaps their names already were out on the internet somewhere ... I don't know really. But if they were, it didn't pop up during my search for "MP of the year".

If there is something on the internet about this award, can you link it to me?


----------



## kkwd (14 Jan 2010)

Here is the link.
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cfpm-gpfc/pam-ap/acr-prr/index-eng.asp


----------



## Dissident (14 Jan 2010)

I have heard of it this last December, I thought it was a new thing. 

Is that Ridley that was an MCpl on TF1-07 on the CP team? I ran into the guy a few times at HQ and only heard good things about him from everyone. It would make sense that he would receive this award.


----------



## garb811 (14 Jan 2010)

Dissident:  2007 was the first year they were awarded.  Not sure about Ridley, have never met him.


----------



## RHC_2_MP (28 Jan 2010)

Cpl now MCpl Christian Cyr then of Wainwright now Edmonton won for NCM in 2007;

Cpl now MCpl Louise Depont then of Wainwright now Borden on Mat leave won for NCM in 2008; and

Sgt now WO (Joe) Bradshaw then of Wainwright now of NATO command in Germany won for NCO in 2008.

I'm not sure who won for NCO in 2007, but they are announced just before posting season and are usually awarded at the MP symposium, but now that there's not going to be a symposium this year I don't know how it's going to happen.


----------



## garb811 (28 Jan 2010)

They are being presented at the CFPM Mess Dinner in Ottawa.  The names of this year's winners were pushed out earlier this week and are on the CFPM website on the DWAN.


----------



## captjtq (13 Feb 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> If it is real, this is the first time I've heard of it.



It's real, as the posters above mentioned; a branch thing we've been doing for the last three years or so. A great initiative allowing us to recognize troops who give that little extra bit within units and detachments. As I understand it, all folks that were nominated will be receiving a letter from the CFPM recognizing their nomination. I put a coulpe of names up from my sub-unit, though they unfortunately didn't get the final nod. That said, I do have a former recipient working in one of my teams right now...


----------

